# Welche breiten 20 Zöller?



## Roc-Ker (11. November 2018)

Moin.

Mein Sohn hat ein 20 Zoll FELT Bike.Die jetzigen Reifen (M-traxx) in 20x1.95 sehen breit aus und haben gute Stollen.Diesen Reifen finde ich aber nirgends im Netz.
Habe jetzt den Schwalbe Black Jack in 20x1.90 gekauft und aufgezogen.Dieser sieht aber aus wie ein Trekkingreifen und nicht wirklich wie ein Mtb Reifen.Muss sofort runter das Teil.

Habe mir jetzt mal den Schwalbe Little John in 20x2.00 angesehen.Der soll ja breit aussehen im montierten Zustand.

Gibt es noch andere Alternativen?

Wir fahren Trails auf den Halden im Ruhrgebiet und nächstes Jahr auch im Bikepark.


----------



## duc-mo (11. November 2018)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht... Was stört dich am Mtraxx, dass du sie direkt wieder runter geschmissen hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roc-Ker (11. November 2018)

Der M-traxx ist durch,deswegen such ich was neues.


----------



## duc-mo (11. November 2018)

Schwalbe Joe Moe ist bei unserem 20er aufgezogen. Hat eine gute Breite und ordentliche Stollen, aber der ist wohl nicht mehr verfügbar... Ob der Little Joe der Nachfolger ist, kann ich nicht sagen... Das wäre aber aktuell wohl meine erste Wahl...


----------



## Bastian_77 (11. November 2018)

Schwalbe Smart Sam 20x2,35, angeblich 500gr das Stück .....


----------



## Kati (11. November 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Schwalbe Smart Sam 20x2,35, angeblich 500gr das Stück .....


Zwar breit, aber vom Profil doch noch mehr „Trekking“ als Black Jack, oder?


----------



## Bastian_77 (11. November 2018)

Trekking würd ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber schon sparsamer an Seitenstollen - ob trozdem reicht ?


----------



## Roc-Ker (11. November 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Schwalbe Joe Moe ist bei unserem 20er aufgezogen. Hat eine gute Breite und ordentliche Stollen, aber der ist wohl nicht mehr verfügbar... Ob der Little Joe der Nachfolger ist, kann ich nicht sagen... Das wäre aber aktuell wohl meine erste Wahl...



Ja,der Little Joe ist der Nachfolger und hat laut Schwalbe das indentische Profil wie der Moe Joe.


----------



## wombel74 (11. November 2018)

Kenda small Block eight in 2.0 hat gute 52mm Breite und ist schön leicht


----------



## rsu (11. November 2018)

ich meine Specialized hat auch einen passablen Stollenreifen in der Grösse, mal suche


----------



## mwcycles (12. November 2018)

CST Tracer in 20x2.125, wird von Winora vertrieben, müsste eigentlich fast jeder Händler bestellen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roc-Ker (12. November 2018)

Danke erstmal für die Vorschläge.Jetzt war ja ein 20x1.95" Reifen montiert.Welche maximale Reifenbreite bekomme ich denn problemlos auf die Felge?Habe das Felgenmaß jetzt nicht im Kopf.


----------



## Linipupini (12. November 2018)

Roc-Ker schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Vorschläge.Jetzt war ja ein 20x1.95" Reifen montiert.Welche maximale Reifenbreite bekomme ich denn problemlos auf die Felge?Habe das Felgenmaß jetzt nicht im Kopf.


Die Frage wird wohl eher sein, welches Maß ist an den Kettenstreben im Bereich des Reifens vorhanden. Die Felge dürfte 19mm sein,
Da geht ein Big Apple mit 2.35 drauf


----------



## Roc-Ker (17. November 2018)

Denke ich werde den Little Joe aufziehen.Wer diesen oder den Vorgänger Moe Joe hat kann gerne mal Fotos posten.


----------



## Edelweiss_2012 (18. November 2018)

Hallo Roc-Ker, 20 x 2.00 montiert, hab auch lange gesucht und mich dann für die entschieden.


----------



## Loner (11. April 2020)

Servus! 

Ich bräuchte mal etwas Hilfe, kann mich nämlich nicht zwischen 3 Reifen entscheiden. Aktuell sind auf dem 20"er vom Junior Mow Joes in 20x1.85" drauf und ich finde die arg dünn. Gerne würde ich ihm breitere Schlappen aufziehen, damit er mit weniger Luftdruck im Gelände nicht so arg durchgeschüttelt wird und den Kontakt mit den Pedalen verliert. Rollwiderstand ist nicht ganz so wichtig, der kleine ist auf einem ben-e-bike unterwegs.

Jetzt hab ich mir mal das Schwalb Porfolio angeschaut und da bleiben imho 2 bzw. 3 Reifen zur Auswahl:
Rocket Ron in 2.25"
Smart Sam in 2.35"
Little Joe in 2.00"

Spontan hätte ich zum RR gegriffen, er ist der leichteste und scheint mir das Gelände-tauglichste Profil und Gummi-Mischung zu haben. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der Smart Sam nicht stabiler gebaut ist und sich mit noch weniger Luftdruck fahren liese, ohne schwammig zu werden.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## wombel74 (11. April 2020)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt Schwalbe sein muss:
Kenda small Block 8 in 20x2.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loner (11. April 2020)

wombel74 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht unbedingt Schwalbe sein muss:
> Kenda small Block 8 in 20x2.1


ne, bin ehrlich gesagt nicht auf Schwalbe festgelegt. Hauptsache stabile Karkasse für niedrigen Luftdruck und ne vernünftige Breite. Den Kenda schau ich mir mal an. 
Der Specialized Renegade Sport in 20" sieht auch vernünftig aus.


----------



## duc-mo (11. April 2020)

Am 20er finde ich eine "stabile" Karkasse relativ übertrieben aber es fehlen wirklich die Alternativen...
Bin auch gerade auf der Suche. Der Joe Moe ist jetzt endgültig runter gefahren und bei dem Staub auf den Trails braucht es was mit Gripp, über 2.0" Breite und in leicht... Idealer Weise noch preiswert und verfügbar. IDEEN???


----------



## Loner (11. April 2020)

ich würde schon gerne unter 1bar Luftdruck gehen, da könnte das schon einen unterschied machen. Immerhin sind da nur MD19 Alex Rims verbaut.

Nach breit und leicht hätte ich ja Rocket Ron gesagt, aber der erfüllt preiswert vermutlich nicht. 
Die Anforderung scheint der Kenda small block 8 am besten zu erfüllen, v.a. als Falt-Variante.


----------



## duc-mo (12. April 2020)

0.7bar auf 17mm Maul waren mit dem Moe Joe in 1.85 Breite bisher kein Problem und Junior war damit über ein Jahr pannenfrei unterwegs. Trotz Bordsteinspringerei, angelegten Sprüngen im Wald und Wurzelwegen hatten wir nie nen Platten. Nur ein Nagel hat mal einen Schlauch gekostet...
Mehr als 500g bei 20" braucht es zumindest bei uns nicht...


----------



## duc-mo (12. April 2020)

Loner schrieb:


> Kenda small block



Den hat der Nachbarjunge am Kania. Ich finde das Profil zu fein.


----------



## Loner (12. April 2020)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Den hat der Nachbarjunge am Kania. Ich finde das Profil zu fein.


 fand ich auch, daher werde ich jetzt den Smart Sam ausprobieren und falls der nicht taugt, dann geb ich dem Rocket Ron ne Chance. Da das Rad eh noch Sohnemann Nr. 2 überleben muss, dürfte der Testzeitraum lang genug sein.


----------



## duc-mo (12. April 2020)

Rocket Ron 20x2,25 sieht echt lecker aus, aber min 70€ für Pärchen ist schon krass...


----------



## Bastian_77 (13. April 2020)

Wir haben den Smart Sam  drauf, auch wegen dem Preis ;-) Damit ist der kleine so mit 1 Bar unterwegs, aktuell etwas mehr damit er nicht auf jeder Kante durchschlägt beim Springen ....


----------



## Loner (13. April 2020)

hatte heute mal Ben-e-Bike angeschrieben, die bringen demnächst ihr 20-Zöller mit dem Rocket Ron. Anbei mal ein Bild, da sieht man ganz gut, wie breit der baut. Sieht schon chic aus. Fehlt imho nur noch die MD25 statt der MD 19 Felge.


----------



## mac_ludwig (13. April 2020)

Der Rocket Ron in 20 x 2,25 ist schon ein guter Reifen. Habe den an einem Kania verbaut. Leider ist er noch sehr teuer. Habe den bis jetzt nicht unter 30 Euro gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loner (15. April 2020)

heute kamen die Smart Sam. Sie wiegen 560g & 530g.
Der Mow Joe kommt auf 370g.

Anbei zwei Bilder von Mow Joe 1.85" vs. Smart Sam 2.35"


----------

